# Siberian Kitten



## Goashem (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello Everyone,
I'm a very happy owner of a very happy rambunctious 4 month old siberian kitty.


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi and welcome! Do you have any pictures? I have never heard of a siberian kitty  Does s/he have blue eyes like huskies and siameses? I am a sucker for a kitty with blue eyes. Hope you enjoy this forum. It's the best!


----------



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

Aww, yes pictures!

Siberians are beautiful cats - second (only in my opinion) only to my beloved Norwegians =)

Strong, sturdy and majestic - they too grow into properly big adults.


----------



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

Grr! Your post got me to thinking, and I have now started looking around for a Siberian kitten as a playmate for Abigail!

What is not to love!










Sorry to hijack your post!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi there and welcome to the forum! What is your kitty's name?


----------

